# Sterling State Park



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Been there the last two days fishing and coming up with goose eggs using mostly minnows fished under bobbers and on the bottom. Water was extremely murky. I was just hoping to find some info about the lagoons. Are they connected with the River Raisin? Curious to see if they get any of the walleye off the run in them or what kind of fish you'll typically catch. Is it worth taking yaks out there into the lagoons? Is there a site in the park to put a kayak into the river? Thanks for the info.


----------



## hardwatersteve (Jan 18, 2008)

The lagoons are great for cappie and gills in the spring and fall, my brother and I have limited out a ton last fall. Summer it is good bass fishing and excellent for big cats, also have pulled a few perch through the ice. I would say go for it with the kayak I have only fished from shore and have done very well, could only imagine being in a boat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

For cats in the lagoons we use raw chicken livers and gizzards, The monroe paper had a pic of a guy shore fishing yesterday it said and he had a couple of nice crappie to show for his efforts.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've taken my kayak in there on a couple of occasions. Took 6th place in a kayak only tournament last year fishing the lagoon. There is a small beach area down by the parking lot near the trail and bridge. I put in there. An RC club with Sea Planes uses that area as well. I've caught LMB, Panfish, Sheephead, Carp. Interesting area. Last year I got checked out by at least a dozen snakes and a flock of Pelicans flew in.


----------

